# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  "A Good Guy With A Gun Has Never Stopped A Bad Guy With A Gun"

## Origanalist

MOMS DEMAND FOUNDER: GOOD GUY WITH GUN 'HAS NEVER' STOPPED BAD GUY WITH GUN

by AWR HAWKINS  8 Jun 2014

On June 7, Moms Demand Action for Gun Sense in America founder Shannon Watts said a good guy with a gun "has never" stopped a bad guy with a gun. 
Watts made this comment in response to a question from CNN host Victor Blackwell. 
Blackwell said: 

I want to challenge you on something Shannon. Wayne LaPierre, executive director of the NRA, after Sandy Hook, said the only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun. And I think, essentially [what guns rights proponents are saying] is [they] want their wives to be able to carry--to be the good person with the gun. Is there an example in school shootings or a mall shooting or these public facilities, where that has been wrong? Where a bad guy with a gun has been stopped in any other way or by a person other than a law enforcement officer with a gun or by killing himself?


Watts responded: "This has never happened. Data shows it doesn't happen."

continued...http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...Guy-With-A-Gun

----------


## jkr

liars

"by a person other than a *law enforcement officer with a gun* "

bet these $#@!s dont give 2 $#@!z about police MURDERING people, only when people murder people...cause they are scared of the police- even though they THINK they control them.

----------


## acptulsa

Never?  Never ever?

Cooked data is cooked.  But I don't think it's overcooked enough to justify that 'never' claim...

----------


## CaseyJones

9 Potential Mass Shootings That Were Stopped By Someone With A Personally Owned Firearm

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthi...by-someone-wit

----------


## phill4paul

Not even once? 




> There are several documented cases where armed citizens have stopped mass attacks by gunmen. Let me list a few: The Pearl, Mississippi school shooting was stopped by the vice principal Joel Myrick with a Colt .45, The Appalachian School shooting was stopped by two students with handguns. Both of the above incidents were stopped by the armed citizens threatening the shooter without firing.
> Pearl High School Link
> Appalacian Law School Link
> Plans to slay everyone in the Muskegon, Michigan, store and steal enough cash and jewelry to feed their “gnawing hunger for crack cocaine” fell apart for a band of would-be killers after one of their victims fought back.
> Muskegon Shooting Link
> The mass church shooting in Colorado Springs was stopped by the shooter being shot by a church member with a CCW permit.
> New Life Church Link
> The Santa Clara gunshop shooting in 1999 was stopped by an armed citizen after the shooter declared that he was going to kill everyone. Police found a list of intended victims in his car. Only the perpetrator, Richard Gable Stevens was shot.
> Santa Clara Gunshop Link
> ...


http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative...s-2515074.html

----------


## acptulsa

When I see the MSM go this Orwellian in their pure, unadulterated b.s. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> When I see the MSM go this Orwellian in their pure, unadulterated b.s. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


Cry, for they have the ear of the masses.

----------


## AFPVet

Clearly, this person hasn't seen all of the data. Some people look at a portion of limited data and say "this is not so"... but that is skewed since they are not taking in all of the data.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bull$#@! propaganda is bull$#@!.

I have, and three people I know personally, have as well.




> Watts responded: "This has never happened. Data shows it doesn't happen."


Ten seconds of Search Fu gives the following:

(Thousands more at http://www.nraila.org/gun-laws/armed-citizen.aspx)

22-year-old woman scares off mace-wielding robber, KCCI, Des Moines, Iowa 05/23/14

22-year-old Jessica McDonald, an employee of Discount Textbooks in Fort Dodge, Iowa, had just opened up the store when a man entered and demanded that she hand over the cash in the register. McDonald responded by showing the robber that the register was empty, at which point the man threatened her with mace. Following the threat, McDonald retrieved a handgun from a safe under the counter and pointed it at the criminal, causing him to flee. Store Manager Paul Tigges told a local media outlet that the pistol is kept under the counter for employees to use. In an interview after the incident, McDonald told the media outlet, “It was shocking to me when I started here that there is a gun and I always thought it was over the top and we didn’t need it, but I’m very glad that we have it.” 
FULL STORY

June 5, 2014
College student defends housemate from robber, (NBC Philadelphia, Philadelphia, Pa. 06/04/14, WPVI, Philadelphia, Pa. 06/04/14)

Around 7:00 a.m. a burglar broke into a home inhabited by several college students in Philadelphia, Pa. The intruder got into a struggle with one of the residents, at which point another of the home’s inhabitants retrieved a gun and shot the criminal. Upon being shot, the home invader fled the house, but collapsed nearby. The burglar was taken to a hospital where he is reported to be in stable condition. 
FULL STORY

June 2, 2014
Homeowner frightens off armed home invaders, KSL, Salt Lake City, Utah 05/27/14

A pair of men, at least one of whom was armed with a handgun, broke into a home in Salt Lake City, Utah and began threatening those inside. Earlier in the day, the duo threatened the homeowner’s daughter over the phone. The homeowner responded to the break in by retrieving a handgun and confronting the men, causing the intruders to flee. The home invaders were captured by police a short time later. Following the incident, Salt Lake City Police Detective Veronica Montoya told a local media outlet, “I think the two suspects are very lucky they weren’t hurt, because I think most people would agree if somebody comes kicking your door in and is armed and you’re armed – I’m really surprised he didn’t hurt them.” 
FULL STORY

May 30, 2014
Veteran kills armed robber, KPRC, Houston, Texas, 05/29/14

A 28-year-old veteran was having lunch at a Quiznos in Houston, Texas when he spotted two men mask themselves and then enter a GameStop. The veteran retrieved a handgun from his vehicle and went to confront the criminals as they exited the store. One of the robbers aimed a firearm at the veteran, prompting the armed citizen to fire. During an exchange of gunfire, one of the robbers was struck and killed, while the other fled the scene. The deceased robber’s accomplice was captured by police a short time later. 
FULL STORY

May 29, 2014
Convenience store clerk shoots armed robber, WKBN, Youngstown, Ohio, May 22, 2014

Two men, one of whom was armed with a rifle, entered Sami Quick Stop in Youngstown, Ohio and attempted to rob the store. The clerk on duty retrieved a gun and fired it at the criminals, striking one and causing both to flee. Police captured the robbers a short time later. A local media outlet has reported that the police have called the shooting justified. 
FULL STORY

May 23, 2014
Man defends himself against armed robber in parking lot, KPRC, Houston, Texas 05/22/14

While walking through the parking lot of an apartment complex in Houston, Texas a man was confronted by an armed robber who demanded his belongings. The man responded by drawing a gun and shooting the robber twice, causing the thief to flee. Police captured the criminal a short time later at a local hospital.
FULL STORY

May 20, 2014
Donut shop thief shot, The Las Vegas Sun, Las Vegas, Nev. 05/15/14, KVVU, Las Vegas, Nev. 05/16/14

An armed man wearing a bandana entered the Donut Hut in Las Vegas, Nev. and attempted to rob the store and the customers inside. The store’s owner, Sothy Seang, got into an altercation with the criminal, during which he directed his girlfriend to retrieve a gun. The girlfriend complied, and as the robber tried to wrest control of the gun, a shot was fired, striking the thief and causing him to flee. The thief was later captured by police when he sought treatment for his wound. Seang purchased a firearm for his business following an earlier robbery. The criminal’s choice of target was a poor one; in the 1970s Seang fought the Viet Cong while serving with the Cambodian army. 
FULL STORY

May 15, 2014
Elderly man fells intruder, The St. Louis Post-Dispatch, St. Louis, Mo. 05/08/14, KTVI, St. Louis, Mo. 05/08/14

An elderly resident of St. Clair County, Ill. was inside his home when he heard the sound of breaking glass. The homeowner called police, retrieved a pistol and went to investigate. Upon discovering the intruder, the homeowner shot the criminal once. The intruder fled, but collapsed and died in the home’s driveway. 
FULL STORY

May 13, 2014
Man uses AR-15 to fight off armed home invader, WRAL, Raleigh, N.C. 05/11/14

Jonathan Haith was asleep at his home in Henderson, N.C. when he awakened to a knock at his door. Haith initially ignored the knock, but when it was followed by a loud bang, he retrieved an AR-15 rifle and went to investigate. As Haith moved through his hallway, he spotted an intruder armed with a gun. The intruder fired at Haith, who responded by shooting the criminal in the stomach. The home invader fled the home, but collapsed nearby. Police captured the wounded intruder, along with an accomplice that was acting as the getaway driver. 
FULL STORY

May 12, 2014
Woman fends off violent home invader, KSAZ, Phoenix, Ariz. 05/06/14

A recently widowed woman was home alone in Phoenix, Ariz. when a man broke into her house through a back door. Once inside, the criminal attacked the woman with that may have been a garden tool. The woman responded by retrieving a gun and shooting the home invader, ending the attack. Following the incident, Phoenix Police Spokesman Tommy Thompson told a local news outlet, “"I would say that anytime someone is in your house, they've assaulted you, broken into your house, and assaulted you, you would say she appears to have been in the right at this point.” 
FULL STORY

May 9, 2014
Detroit grandmother defends herself from armed attackers, WDIV, Detroit, Mich. 05/06/14

Paris Ainsworth had just arrived at her Detroit, Mich. home after working two shifts, when she spotted two men approach. Ainsworth retrieved a .45 caliber pistol and put it into her pocket. One of the men said to Ainsworth, “Don’t pull it,” and fired at the grandmother, striking her three times. Ainsworth responded by drawing her pistol and firing at the men, striking at least one. The men were captured while seeking medical attention at a local hospital. Ainsworth’s also received medical attention and has been released from the hospital. Following the incident, Ainsworth told a local media outlet, “If I wouldn’t have had my gun I would be dead today.” 
FULL STORY

May 7, 2014
Store owner fells armed criminal, robber's accomplice charged with murder, The Monitor, McAllen, Texas 05/02/14

Three armed men entered Duece’s Smoke Shop in Pharr, Texas and attempted to rob the store. An owner responded to the threat by retrieving a gun and firing at the criminals, striking and killing one, and causing the others to flee. Police captured one of the suspects shortly after the shooting and have charged him with murder in the death of his accomplice. Pharr Police chief Ruben Villescas told local media that he does not expect the store owner to be charged. 
FULL STORY

May 6, 2014
Neighbor fells vicious dog, WFMZ, Allentown, Pa. 05/01/14

After a woman arrived home with her pet pit bull in Exeter Township, Pa., she was attacked by the dog as she tried to remove it from her car. The woman’s partner came to her aid, but was also attacked by the dog. One neighbor described the scene to a local news outlet by stating, “The dog would not let [him] go.” Other neighbors came to help the couple. When the dog failed to stop after one neighbor hit it with a metal bar, another neighbor shot the dog, ending the attack. The wounded couple was taken to a local hospital. 
FULL STORY

May 1, 2014
Passerby halts purse-snatching, KHOU, Houston, Texas 04/28/14

A mother was in the parking lot of a Family Dollar store in Houston, Texas when a pair of purse snatchers grabbed her bag and dragged the woman, who was still holding the purse, into the middle of the parking lot. A man in the parking lot witnessed the attack, retrieved a handgun, and confronted the criminals, forcing them out of the car and onto the ground. The armed passerby then held the pair at gunpoint until police arrived. Following the incident, a local media outlet interviewed the manager of the Family Dollar store, who said of the armed citizen, “The guy is something else… He’s a hero.” 
FULL STORY

April 29, 2014
Citizen kills abductor, The Columbus Dispatch, Columbus, Ohio 04/27/14

An armed robber in Columbus, Ohio forced Kenneth Owens to hand over his wallet then forced Owens to accompany him by car to an ATM. As Owens was in a vehicle headed to the ATM, he drew a gun and shot his attacker, killing him. 
FULL STORY

April 25, 2014
Jewelry store owner fires at armed robber, MLive.com, Michigan, 04/23/14

David Medawar, owner of Paul Medawar Fine Jewelry in Plainfield Township, Mich., was at his store when he spotted a group of four men near the front door. Medawar ordered his employees to a back room, as the armed robbers entered the store. Medawar and his father then armed themselves with handguns and retreated to the back room with the employees. From a surveillance system in the secure room, Medawar spotted one of the thieves approaching. Medawar warned the criminal, “We have a gun. We will shoot you. Leave.” Undeterred, the robber continued into the room, prompting Medawar and his father to open fire. After meeting the armed resistance all of the criminals fled. Medawar purchased firearms for the store following a robbery in 2010. The owner told a local media outlet, “We had taken measures to ensure that would not happen again… We were prepared when they came in, But God also protected us. He was watching over us.” 
FULL STORY

April 24, 2014
Clerk fights off armed criminal, The Dallas Morning News, Dallas, Texas 04/22/14

An armed robber entered Lisa’s Beer and Wine convenience store in Dallas, Texas and ordered the clerk to hand over some money. The clerk complied by giving roughly $300 to the criminal. The robber then ordered the clerk to get on his knees, as the thief took a pack of cigarettes. The clerk responded to this command by retrieving a gun and firing at the criminal, striking him once in the hand and causing him to flee. 
FULL STORY

April 22, 2014
Husband defends wife and home from intruder, KPRC, Houston, Texas, 04/21/14

A husband and wife were asleep at home in Houston, Texas when they were awakened by someone attempting to break in through their front door. The husband responded by retrieving a gun, as his wife called the authorities. When the home invader managed to get into the home through a back door, the husband shot the criminal. The wounded home invader then moved in a way that made the husband believe he was reaching for something, prompting the husband to shoot the intruder again. The home invader later died at a nearby hospital.
FULL STORY

April 18, 2014
Man fells vicious dog, The Daytona Beach News-Journal, Daytona, Fla. 04/15/14

Robert Powell was out walking his dog in DeBary, Fla. when a pit bull leashed outside a home broke free and began to attack his pet. Powell, a Right-to-Carry permit holder, drew a .40 caliber pistol and shot the pit bull, killing it. A report by local law enforcement documented the bite marks on Powell’s dog. 
FULL STORY

April 16, 2014
Homeowner shoots burglar, KSBW, Santa Cruz, Calif. 04/14/14, KION, Monterey, Calif. 04/14/14

A homeowner was asleep at home in Salinas, Calif. when he was awakened to a noise coming from outside the home. The homeowner then spotted someone near his garage. After arming himself, the homeowner went to the garage to investigate and found a burglar. The homeowner shot the burglar, who was then transported to a local hospital. According to news outlet KSBW, police told reporters that “it appears the homeowner was protecting life and property and was in his legal right to use deadly force.” 
FULL STORY

April 15, 2014
Jewelry store owner fells robber, The San Francisco Chronicle, San Francisco, Calif. 04/12/14, The San Jose Mercury News, San Jose, Calif. 04/11/14

A group of masked and armed men entered Hardy Nix Jewelers in Antioch, Calif. and attempted to rob the store. The store’s owner responded by obtaining a gun and exchanging gunfire with the criminals, striking and killing one, and causing the others to flee. One customer was wounded during the incident, but her injuries are described as non-life-threatening. 
FULL STORY

April 11, 2014
Knife-wielding robber targets the wrong store, Fox2now, St. Louis, Mo. 04/08/14

A 24-year-old man drove a stolen truck to Cobb’s Grocery in Richwoods, Mo., entered the store, drew a canister of mace and knife, and demanded money. Kenny Cobb was inside the store at the time, and responded to the situation by drawing a gun and firing at the criminal, striking him in the abdomen. The robber fled the scene in the stolen truck, but was captured by police a short time later. The armed robber should have known not to attempt to rob Cobb’s Grocery, as the store proudly displays signs about the Second Amendment and armed self-defense in a front window. A neighbor shared a similar sentiment while speaking with a local news outlet about Ron Cobb, Kenny’s father and owner of the store, stating, “Everybody knows he’s got weapons and that… You don’t rob that man. No one around here, they know better for years, He’s been a retired police officer and firefighter.” 
FULL STORY

April 9, 2014
Gun carrying woman halts violent mob, The Detroit News, Detroit, Mich. 04/08/14, WJBK, Detroit, Mich. 04/08/14, WXYZ, Detroit, Mich. 04/07/14

Steve Utash was driving in Detroit, Mich. when he accidentally struck a 10-year-old boy with his vehicle. Retired nurse Deborah Hughes was inside her nearby home at the time, and once she became aware of the accident, she retrieved a .38-caliber pistol and went to see if she could help. While she was trying to comfort the injured boy, a mob began to attack Utash, who had stopped and gotten out of his vehicle. As the beating was taking place, Hughes rushed over to the crowd and told the mob, “Don’t kick him anymore, don’t hit him anymore, get back,” halting the attack. Hughes later told a local media outlet, “I had a gun in my pocket, I was ready to do some damage if I had to.” Following the incident, Detroit Police Chief James Craig referred to Hughes as a “Detroit hero.” Hughes made clear to a reporter that she is often armed stating, “You have to carry a gun around here… This neighborhood is terrible. I don’t walk around without my gun.” 
FULL STORY

April 8, 2014
Store employee fights off armed robber, WAFB, Baton Rouge, La. 04/06/14

A masked man armed with a gun entered the H & C Food Mart in Lafayette, La., demanded money from an employee, and fired a shot. The employee responded by retrieving a gun and returning fire, which caused the criminal to flee empty-handed.  
FULL STORY

April 7, 2014
83-year-old homeowner shoots home invader, WAFF, Huntsville, Ala. 04/05/14

An 83-year-old man was at home in Huntsville, Ala. when there was a knock at his backdoor from a man claiming to need help. When the elderly homeowner did not immediately open the door, the man forced his way inside the home by kicking in the door. The homeowner responded to the threat by retrieving a handgun and shooting the home invader in the chest. Upon being struck, the criminal fled. 
FULL STORY

April 4, 2014
Woman scares off fugitive, Access North Georgia, Ga. 04/02/14

A fugitive on the run from the law in Stephens County, Ga. broke into a store and approached a woman inside. The woman responded to the threat by retrieving a handgun and firing it at the wanted man, causing him to flee. Following the encounter with the armed citizen, the fugitive was captured by law enforcement. Stephens County Sheriff Randy Shirley said of the armed woman, “Good job to the brave female who was on her property minding her business.” 
FULL STORY

April 1, 2014
Armed homeowner fights off armed home invaders, The Bismarck Tribune, Bismarck, N.D. 03/31/14

Jeff Gegelman was at home in Golden Valley, N.D. when three men in a car drove onto his property, then knocked on his door. Suspicious, Gegelman retrieved a .22-caliber pistol and watched as the men returned to the vehicle, and then as two of the men returned to the house. The pair of men then forced open the door, at which point Gegelman leveled his gun at the intruders and told them, “You came to the wrong house today.” Gegelman and the home invaders exchanged fire, resulting in wounds to both Gegelman and one of the intruders. Following the exchange, the criminals fled, but not before Gegelman was able to record the license plate of the car they were driving. Police captured the wounded home invader a short time later, as he was seeking medical attention. Gegelman has been released from the hospital, and has told a local news outlet that he intends to acquire “a bigger gun and more bullets.” 
FULL STORY

March 25, 2014
Armed customer halts syringe-wielding attacker, The Detroit Free Press, Detroit, Mich. 03/25/14

An admitted heroin addict was confronted outside a Home Depot in Roseville, Mich. by two loss prevention officers that suspected him of shoplifting. When the employees tried to apprehend the man, he responded by drawing a syringe from his jacket and slashing at the personnel, striking one of the employees several times. A customer, and Right-to-Carry permit holder, witnessed the incident, drew a gun and ordered the addict to halt his attack. The attacker initially complied, then attempted to flee as police approached, but was captured by law enforcement shortly after.   Roseville Police Chief James Berlin told a local new outlet that the Right-to-Carry permit holder will be put up for a citizen’s award.
FULL STORY

March 21, 2014
Clerks fight off armed robber, KTRK, Houston, Texas, 03/15/14

An armed robber entered a Phillips 66 gas station in Houston, Texas and demanded money from the clerks on duty. The clerks responded by retrieving firearms and exchanging gunfire with the criminal. Following an initial shootout, the robber retreated to the rear of the store and started throwing motor oil and windshield wiper fluid all over the store. The standoff between the clerks and gunman lasted for almost an hour, until one of the clerks shot the robber when he came out from behind an aisle. Not yet finished with his crime spree, the wounded criminal then started a fire in the store. Eventually police arrived at the store and captured the criminal. The owner of the store estimated that the robber caused close to $100,000 in damage to the store. Neither clerk was injured during the incident. 
FULL STORY

March 20, 2014
Property owner defends himself against dog attack, KOIN, Portland, Ore. 03/18/14

A homeowner in Washington County, Ore. was walking his dog along his property when his neighbor’s Doberman Pinscher approached him and began to attack. The homeowner was carrying a shotgun at the time of the incident, and used it to fell the vicious dog. Following the shooting, Cpl. Nick Markos of the Washington County Sheriff’s Office told a local news outlet, “As a citizen you have the right to protect yourself from injury or harm, even death,... In this situation he carried a shotgun with him because he was working on his property and the dog chased after him, attempted to attack him and he ended up shooting him.” 
FULL STORY

March 18, 2014
Pizza delivery driver frightens off armed robber, The Fayetteville Observer, Fayetteville, N.C. 03/14/14

26-year-old pizza delivery driver Ashley Marie Hurd was delivering a pizza in to an address in Fayetteville, N.C. when an armed robber confronted her from behind. The criminal put a gun to Hurd’s head and demanded cash. Hurt responded by drawing her own gun, which prompted the robber to flee. 
FULL STORY

March 14, 2014
Indiana lawmakers sign Right-to-Carry legislation

The measure, supported by the National Rifle Association, cleared the Senate on a 38-10 vote. The House followed suit, voting 75-24 and sending the measure to Gov. Mike Pence for consideration.
FULL STORY

March 14, 2014
Michigan: House passes gun records confidentiality bills

The House moved to broaden gun owners' rights Thursday by voting to reaffirm the confidential status of gun records, clarify the definition of "brandishing" a gun and lift a ban on short-barreled rifles.A Republican package of bills passed by a wide margin, with 81-28 being the closest vote. The bills would codify a 1999 Michigan Supreme Court decision that found the disclosure of gun registry records to be "a clearly unwarranted invasion of an individual's privacy."
FULL STORY

March 14, 2014
New Jersey: Gun advocates, foes debate magazine limits

To gun-rights advocates, the legislation at best represented a misguided attempt to stem violence that would only embolden criminals at the expense of law-abiding citizens. At worst, they detected a ruse whose end game was to confiscate all guns.
FULL STORY

February 25, 2014
Right-to-Carry permit holder fells robber, My Fox Detroit, Detroit, Mich. 02/22/14, WXYZ, Detroit, Mich. 02/22/14, The Detroit News, 01/31/14

A woman was heading inside after pulling her car into the garage at her Detroit, Mich. home when a man armed with a gun attempted to rob her. In response, the resident, a Right-to-Carry permit holder, drew a gun and shot the attacker, killing him. The shooting marked the third recorded incident in a week in which armed Detroit residents defended themselves from criminal attack. This string of defensive gun uses follows a late-January statement by Detroit Police Chief James Craig, in which the he noted, “I did, in fact, say that good Americans, good Detroiters, if responsible, could get CPLs, and that it could — emphasis on the word ‘could’ — be a deterrent to violent crime. I said that because of my experience in four cities, having seen good Americans and good Detroiters that have CCWs, and what effect it has had on deterring violent crime.” 
FULL STORY

February 24, 2014
Armed woman defends family from home invaders, KMOV, St. Louis, Mo. February 21, 2014

A woman and her family were sleeping in the upstairs of their Fenton, Mo. home when the woman awakened to the sound of the front door being opened. The woman retrieved a gun and went to the top of the stairs, where she spotted to intruders. The woman then fired at the criminals, causing them to flee. 
FULL STORY

February 20, 2014
Mother uses semi-automatic rifle to protect her children, WXYZ, Detroit, Mich. 02/18/14

A mother was at home with her children in Detroit, Mich. when three men, one of whom was armed with a handgun, broke into the house. The mother responded by retrieving a semi-automatic rifle and warning the intruders that she was armed. When the criminals persisted despite the warning, the mother fired at the home invaders. At first, all three intruders retreated outside the home, but the one armed with a pistol decided to try to enter the home again. The criminal’s reentry prompted another round of gunfire from the mother, at which point the armed home invader fled for good. Police captured the trio a short time later. 
FULL STORY

February 19, 2014
Armed woman fights off purse snatcher, KATC, Lafayette, La. 02/11/14

A woman was sitting in her parked car in Lafayette, La. when a man approached the vehicle, opened the door, and grabbed her purse. The woman responded by retrieving a gun and ordering the criminal to drop her property, which he did. Police captured the would-be thief, who was held on $10,000 bail. 
FULL STORY

February 12, 2014
76-year-old fells stun gun wielding robber, The Post and Courier, Charleston, S.C. 02/10/14

76-year-old Charles Petit was walking from his Lincolnville, S.C. home to his vehicle parked in the driveway when a 25-year-old criminal armed with a stun gun attacked the elderly homeowner and attempted to rob him. Petit responded by drawing a .38-caliber revolver and shooting the attacker, killing him. Following the incident, Petit was hospitalized for an injury to his face suffered during the altercation. A local business owner who knows Petit described him to a local media outlet as “a prince of a fellow,” and added, “I’m glad to know he wasn’t hurt any worse than he was.”
FULL STORY

February 7, 2014
Mother of two defends family from criminal wielding a machete and shotgun, WOOD, Grand Rapids, Mich. January 31, 2014

A mother of two was upstairs at home with her children in Iona County, Mich. when she heard a suspicious noise coming from the first floor. The woman retrieved a gun, went to the top of the stairs, and spotted a masked criminal armed with a machete and a shotgun through a window next to the home’s front door. The armed homeowner raised the firearm at the criminal, prompting the would-be intruder to retreat from the door. Eventually police arrived on the scene and captured the suspect, following a brief chase. In an interview with a local media outlet following the incident, the armed mother stated, “I honestly think the gun saved my life.” 
FULL STORY

----------


## pcosmar

> Cry, for they have the ear of the masses.


So called credible sources.

----------


## jkr

$$LIARS$$
$$GONNA$$
$$LIE$$

----------


## MelissaWV

I think you're all missing the point.  Those people owned guns, therefore they are not "good guys."

Duh.

----------


## Origanalist

> I think you're all missing the point.  Those people owned guns, therefore they are not "good guys."
> 
> Duh.


Liberal logic sometimes escapes me.

----------


## acptulsa

> Liberal logic...


I have more faith in military intelligence, myself.

----------


## Origanalist

> I have more faith in military intelligence, myself.

----------


## Tod

These guys know they are spewing lies and they don't care.  *Point out all the cases of good guys stopping bad guys and they will just ignore you*.  They are counting on people listening to their emotional appeal, and for them to acknowledge their lies would only interrupt their anti-gun, big government message.

----------


## Pericles

> These guys know they are spewing lies and they don't care.  *Point out all the cases of good guys stopping bad guys and they will just ignore you*.  They are counting on people listening to their emotional appeal, and for them to acknowledge their lies would only interrupt their anti-gun, big government message.


  That is why the better comeback line would be "You must not pay much attention to the news."

----------


## Seraphim

Shannon Watts is an ignorant twit.

----------


## fisharmor

Well, you know, I have a long-time affinity for pot, which I wouldn't have had if I had never tried it, and I would never have tried it if it wasn't so obvious that the only information out there on it at the time was damned lies.

Keep on lying about guns, geniuses.

----------


## jkr



----------


## idiom

Bad Guys with guns are only stopped by good guns with guns.

A good guy without a gun has never stopped a bad guy with a gun.

----------


## osan

> Liberal logic _sometimes_ escapes me.


Buh-WHA?

----------


## TomtheTinker

What a stupid statement... Haven't the ever seen a Clint Eastwood movie?

----------


## TomtheTinker

What a stupid statement... Haven't they ever seen a Clint Eastwood movie?

----------


## Victor Grey

It's a statement made by someone under blind faith, not of fact.

I buy that they actually believe that statement.
I think they honestly think that.

It's what they want to be the truth. They remove any doubt in their head, and brainwash themselves. You could show them the facts to their face, it doesn't _matter_. The only thing that will make them believe otherwise, is to personally _see_ someone stop a violent criminal themselves. Even then some won't let go of what they want to think.

Their belief in gun control crowds out reality, and with that center to their worldview, they mentally push the requirements for proving wrong their adopted thinking, into this logic free realm of irrational hyper-skepticism.

You know people talk about religious folk being stubborn over stuff that can't be easily and with absolute certainty, proven by science, but I'll tell you I've never seen _anyone_ as stubborn and certain as a marxist communist, a gun control advocate, or a person who's decided on a presidential primary candidate. You could show them everything there is to offer on why they're wrong and they will go on to with their faith, because it's what they want to believe.

----------


## Weston White

So perhaps if presumed true, the better question to follow-up with then is why is such the case? Why are bad guys let to run around with guns, while the good guys—excluding law enforcement personnel—are left without guns?  Is this attributed to the misguided efforts of close-minded, misconceived, non-insightful, sophomoric, idiots and morons?

Regardless, the question should not whether or not it has happened, but whether or not such a scenario plausible; which of course it is.

----------


## Weston White

Chalk another one up on the scoreboard: http://www.yourcentralvalley.com/sto...SU2jJyeFLtvZXQ (funny video included, one idiot attempts a failed counter-hop.)




> One man pulls out a handgun, points it at the victim and demands money. That's when the owner hears the commotion, and comes out from the back with a shotgun. Both suspects then run away.

----------


## bolil

Had someone try to tell me this yesterday; didn't work out for em.  Their ignorance basically handed me the victory.

----------


## Todd



----------


## pcosmar

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Armed-Burglars

----------


## Weston White

80-year-old man says he shot, killed pregnant woman trying to rob him




> An 80-year-old man told NBC Channel 4 Wednesday that he shot and killed a pregnant woman who tried to rob him at his Long Beach home.
> 
> "She says, 'Don't shoot me, I'm pregnant -- I'm going to have a baby,'" the man, who was identified as Tom Greer, told the TV station.
> 
> He said he fired two rounds and that a man who was with her fled the scene. "I shot her twice. She best be dead," Greer said.

----------


## Lucille

1 Dead, 2 hurt in Pennsylvania hospital shooting
http://www.aol.com/article/2014/07/2...ital/20936554/




> DARBY, Pa. (AP) - A doctor grazed by gunfire from a patient who had entered his office in a suburban hospital's psychiatric unit stopped him by returning fire with his own gun and injuring him, authorities said.
> 
> Investigators believe the doctor had his own gun and acted in self-defense, District Attorney Jack Whelan said.

----------


## Weston White

2 killed in Fresno County home invasion, shootout, kidnapping and chase




> A girl is safe and so is her family after the sheriff says several suspects kicked in their front door and started shooting. Two suspects were killed when the victims fired back. . . .
> 
> Shaken up but safe -- that's how three home invasion victims say they felt as they walked away from the Fresno County home where a deadly gun battle began before dawn. . . .
> 
> "Two are dead, two are in custody and three are outstanding. All were armed," said Mims.

----------


## TheTexan

Shrug.  Cops are trained professionals who shoot regularly.  Most people with guns shoot once, maybe twice a year, if that.

Having a gun is great and all, but ultimately the cops are usually the guys who save the day.  Most people just aren't willing to risk their lives in the dangerous situations that cops often put themselves in.

----------


## Weston White

> Shrug.  Cops are trained professionals who shoot regularly.  Most people with guns shoot once, maybe twice a year, if that.
> 
> Having a gun is great and all, but ultimately the cops are usually the guys who save the day.  Most people just aren't willing to risk their lives in the dangerous situations that cops often put themselves in.



There is in-fact so much wrong within this statement that I can't even begin to formulate an appropriate response. ...That is a first for me.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Shrug.  Cops are trained professionals who shoot regularly.  Most people with guns shoot once, maybe twice a year, if that.
> 
> Having a gun is great and all, but ultimately the cops are usually the guys who save the day.  Most people just aren't willing to risk their lives in the dangerous situations that cops often put themselves in.

----------


## VegasPatriot

> I think you're all missing the point. Those people owned guns, therefore they are not "good guys."
> 
> Duh.


LOL, it's sad, but you are right... that's how some people think.




> Liberal logic sometimes escapes me.


Unfortunately, it's not just liberal logic.  Many members of this forum use that exact same "logic" when they say "all cops are bad" or "there is no such thing as a good cop".  Here is just one example:




> You don't get it. *Every cop is bad by definition. There can be no good cops because they are bad by virtue of being cops.* It doesn't matter how good your intentions are. If you want to be a good cop, don't be a cop. Just like if you want to be a good murderer, don't murder. Good cop is an oxymoron...

----------


## Deborah K

> Shrug.  Cops are trained professionals who shoot regularly.  Most people with guns shoot once, maybe twice a year, if that.
> 
> Having a gun is great and all, but ultimately the cops are usually the guys who save the day.  Most people just aren't willing to risk their lives in the dangerous situations that cops often put themselves in.


The reality is, the masses have been conditioned (via media) to believe the above; that cops are here to protect them. And so most of them don't take measures to protect themselves.  After the 2005 Supreme Court Ruling that declared that the police are not constitutionally bound to protect citizens, it's apparent to me that all they're here for is to enforce laws. And you won't hear that truth from the media.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Is there an example in school shootings or a mall shooting or these public facilities, where that has been wrong?


Which states don't have schools as gun free zones?

----------


## Origanalist

http://gunssavelives.net/
http://gunssavelives.net/browse-by-state/

----------


## mad cow

http://www.americanrifleman.org/blog_list.php?cat_id=46

----------


## Origanalist

Armed Robber Shot and Killed at Hookah Shop Where Owners Encouraged Employees to Carry Guns

A hookah/smoke shop in Albuquerque , New Mexico had been robbed several times in the past.
The robberies got so bad that the owners of the shop encouraged their employees to carry firearms while working.
That policy proved to be the correct one on Sunday afternoon.
According to KOB4, a suspected armed robber was shot dead by a person working at the shop during a robbery attempt.

The suspect was found already deceased inside of the business by responding officers.
According to KRQE, the owner of the establishment is convinced his employees saved lives,

_“His intentions were not just to take the money. I am not sure why he came back, we are not sure why he came back, he came back, from the looks of it, extremely, extremely angry just looking to hurt people. He came in to hurt whoever was in that store at that moment,” said [Kane Oueis, the owner of the shop.]
“We did not have a gun in there, one of our employees did and it wasn’t on him at the moment. It was actually hidden in his backpack. He actually had to reach out for that to protect himself,” explained Oueis.
“I’m really proud of my team, I’m proud of my guys, I’m proud of how they handled the situation. They listened to this individual, they did everything he wanted them to do and even then, it wasn’t enough,” Oueis says._

According to the Albuquerque Journal, police questioned two people who were present at the business, but no charges have been filed.
This is the 11th defensive gun we’ve documented in the state of New Mexico and the 1,259th defensive gun use we’ve documented overall.

links to sources etc. at...http://gunssavelives.net/self-defens...to-carry-guns/

----------


## Origanalist

Suspected robber killed by homeowner
JSO: Homeowner, wife taken to hospital; child unharmed

JACKSONVILLE, Fla. -
Police said a homeowner shot and killed a man Wednesday morning who tried to break into his Arlington home about dawn on Friday.

According to the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office, the man, 21-year-old Marquise Trevel Yates, broke into a home on Seabrook Cove Road, off Arlington Expressway, about 6:30 a.m. and threatened the homeowner, 50-year-old Foster Coker, at gunpoint.

Police said there was a struggle between Yates (pictured below) and Coker, but Coker was able to get away.



"The homeowner was able to retrieve a firearm and the suspect of the robbery was deceased at the scene," said Sgt. Michael Paul.

According to the police report, Coker retrieved his personal firearm and exchanged gunfire with Yates. Coker's wife, Pam, also fired her personal handgun at Yates, who died at the scene.

The Cokers were taken to UF Health with non-life-threatening injuries consistent with blunt force trauma, according to JSO.

“If we had not had a gun in our home, we would be dead,” Pam Coker said from the hospital Friday. “I'm convinced of that. That guy was strong and he was not going to stop. Nothing was going to stop him.”

Pam Coker said she was getting ready for work when Yates kicked in the deadbolted wooden back door and burst into the home.

“He came at me, was chasing me,” Pam Coker said. “Had a gun in his hand.”

She said Yates pushed her down. She screamed for her husband, who jumped out of bed and over Pam, struggling for the gun as Yates bit his finger and beat him.

“He just wouldn't stop,” Pam Coker said. “The guy wouldn't stop. He just kept fighting. He hit my husband in the head really bad several times (with the gun) and busted his head. So I got our gun and we had to shoot him.”

The Cokers' 7-year-old grandson was in the home at the time. He was not hurt.

more...http://www.news4jax.com/news/jso-inv...ngton/27504490

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> CANTON
> *Two of the three suspects in an attempted robbery were shot and killed by the clerk at the Marathon gas station on Ninth Street SW late Monday.*
> *
> The clerk also was wounded in the altercation, police say.*
> 
> Officers were still working late Monday to identify the two males who were killed, said Sgt. Steve Swank.
> 
> One male was found at Ninth and Dryden Avenue SW and the other was found in a parking lot near the Marathon station at 2201 Ninth Street SW. They were taken to an area hospital.
> 
> ...





> *The gas station clerk who exchanged gunfire with armed robbers —  killing two of them — is recovering from his wounds as police continue to look for the third man.*
> 
> Police on Tuesday released the names of two of the suspected robbers.
> 
> Antonio S. Gracia, 23, of 405 12th St. NE, and Ronnie L. Lawson, 21, who was homeless, were killed in the shootout, which happened shortly after 9 p.m. Monday, officials said.
> 
> Gracia was pronounced dead at 9:46 p.m. Monday in Aultman Hospital’s emergency room and Lawson was pronounced dead at 10:17 p.m. in Mercy Medical Center’s emergency room, said Harry Campbell, chief investigator for the Stark County Coroner’s Office.
> 
> The search for the masked, armed man who was with them continued Tuesday as detectives reviewed the store video that recorded the fatal robbery, said Capt. Dave Davis, who heads the police department’s detective bureau.
> ...

----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465

Anyone with twitter feel like messaging what's her name?

22 rounds, probably.

"High capacity"!?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Word was that the news was running reports of how hard it is to get a job in the area.

While the state and the mob (but I repeat myself) has strangled employment opportunities in that area, if this happened more often maybe random pedestrians wouldn't be smacked in the face with a brick every 1st and 3rd.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

The clerk who was shot in Canton, to help pay with medical bills. I know this man personally and he is a good person worthy of contribution.

http://www.gofundme.com/ewxt60



ETA: Please donate what you can (I know times are rough). He's around my age, 23-24, with a child working for a living in a city infested with crack fiends and crime.

At the least, please pray for a speedy recover.

----------


## Origanalist

> The clerk who was shot in Canton, to help pay with medical bills. I know this man personally and he is a good person worthy of contribution.
> 
> http://www.gofundme.com/ewxt60
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Please donate what you can (I know times are rough). He's around my age, 23-24, with a child working for a living in a city infested with crack fiends and crime.
> 
> At the least, please pray for a speedy recover.


I threw in what I could afford.

----------


## Origanalist

Follow Up: Woman Who Shot Stalker in the Chest Posts Chilling Account Online – “I Shot My Stalker

http://gunssavelives.net/self-defens...ccount-online/

----------


## Weston White

> A sharp-shooting Oklahoma food company executive who enjoys quail hunting and leading Boy Scouts is being hailed a hero.
> 
> Mark Vaughan — who also happens to be a reserve officer with the sheriff’s office — leapt to action when his business was under siege by an apparent ISIS copycat.
> 
> The chief operating officer of Vaughan Foods Inc. opened fire on Alton Nolen at the food distribution plant in Moore after the lunatic attacked two employees, beheading one and leaving the other in critical condition.
> 
> Vaughan is being heralded as a hero by authorities. . . . “This was not going to stop if he didn’t stop it,” Sgt. Jeremy Lewis told the Associated Press.



http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nati...icle-1.1954039

----------


## Christian Liberty

> LOL, it's sad, but you are right... that's how some people think.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not just liberal logic.  Many members of this forum use that exact same "logic" when they say "all cops are bad" or "there is no such thing as a good cop".  Here is just one example:


There is no such thing as a good cop just like there is no such thing as a good murderer.  That paradigm doesn't apply to gun owners because gun ownership isn't an inherently aggressive act.

----------


## Lucille

http://voxday.blogspot.com/2014/10/a...good-guys.html




> One of the big advantages of concealed carry is that the bad guys have absolutely no reason who is ready and able to gun them down from behind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Two men were fatally shot by a customer after they attempted to rob a north Harris County bar early Saturday — the latest in a fury of shootings in Houston this week. Jenny O'Donnell, owner of EJ's Place, said four armed men came to her bar in the 16400 block of Kuykendall at Colwell, around 2:30 a.m.
> 
> ...

----------


## mad cow

> http://voxday.blogspot.com/2014/10/a...good-guys.html





> O'Donnell, who was not there at the time of the incident, said a head bartender and waitress were closing up for the night when two men walked into the bar and demanded everyone get down on the floor. Two other men "lingered at the bar door," she said.





> HOUSTON (AP) - Harris County sheriff's deputies say a customer at a bar has fatally shot two of four armed men who came into the place and announced a holdup.
> 
> Homicide Sgt. Robert Spurgeon says patrons were ordered to get to the floor early Saturday but one of them pulled out of gun of his own and started shooting.
> 
> Two of the would-be robbers were found dead in the parking lot. Two others fled.
> 
> *Spurgeon says the gun-toting customer also left the scene and authorities are trying to find out who he is and why he left.
> *
> Deputies believe the robbers may be responsible for a number of other recent holdups in the area.


http://www.kbtx.com/home/headlines/B...278121761.html

Why he left is obvious.Unfortunately,he committed a felony even having a gun in a bar in Texas.
He was there while the employees were closing up so chances are he's a close friend.
I hope his identity is never discovered but that might be a long shot.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> http://www.kbtx.com/home/headlines/B...278121761.html
> 
> Why he left is obvious.Unfortunately,he committed a felony even having a gun in a bar in Texas.
> He was there while the employees were closing up so chances are he's a close friend.
> I hope his identity is never discovered but that might be a long shot.


Yeah.

Who could ever imagine why someone would leave the scene. They have to be bonafide retards to even ponder the question.

They routinely beat people, murder people, and arrest them on bull$#@! charges and these half-wits have the audacity to ask often, "Well, why'd you run if you didn't do anything wrong?"

If he was drinking, he should have left, if guns are illegal in bars in Texas, he should have left, if he had anything in his system he "shouldn't have had," he was right to leave. Lord knows they'd love to give him a couple murder charges as someone died in what would appear "the commission of a felony." They'll even admit that he defended the place and still take it to trial.

Then they have the gall to wonder why sometimes it's better not to stick around to talk to their asses even if you did nothing wrong.

----------


## Lucille

This guy's lucky it was a guardsman.  You know the cops would have shot him.

Walmart Shopper Saves Life Of Another Customer — Because He Is Carrying A Gun
http://www.inquisitr.com/1562350/wal...2XW9wv2LJ41.99




> According to The Blaze, 2nd Lt. Joshua Nelson, a West Virginia Air National Guardsman, popped in to the local Walmart in Del Rio, Texas, to pick up some supplies for a trip to the lake. While he and his wife and children were putting things in the cart, they heard a woman scream, “Stop! Put that down!”
> 
> The fear in her voice led Nelson to search for the source of the commotion. USAF News reports that he “looked into the aisle, and this young man had a knife to a woman’s stomach.”
> 
> He quickly directed his wife to take the kids to the front of the store and call the police. He told The Blaze that the safety of his family was his top priority. Both Nelson and his wife hold concealed carry permits, and both had their guns with them on this day. Like many armed citizens, they hoped to never need to use their weapons, but on this day, they were thankful that they had them, even in Walmart.
> [...]
> As Joshua approached the woman and her filet-knife-wielding attacker, he says he “thought real hard about drawing my gun,” deciding instead to put his hand on his gun, letting the perpetrator know that he was armed. He didn’t want to spook him by drawing his weapon and have him cut his victim in a panic. Nelson’s military training kicked in as he addressed the situation.
> 
> That was when the drama took a different turn. The assailant turned the knife on himself, threatening to kill himself. Nelson was able to talk him down, telling him that they could get help for him. According to USAF, other Walmart employees had gathered by that time, and joined the Guardsman in trying to convince the man to put the knife down.
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Concealed Carrier Stopped Mass Shooting at Texas Night Club
> 
> Five people were injured by a shooter at an El Paso, Texas night club last weekend, and the casualties would have likely been worse if not for the presence of a concealed carrier.
> 
> According to the El Paso Times:
> The incident happened at about 1 a.m. at Club Khaos, 115 S. Durango, in the Union Plaza District.
> The man had been escorted out of the club by security for creating a disturbance, but returned a short time later and was seen near the front of the club, Sambrano said.
> The suspect took out a handgun and fired multiple times at the entrance, injuring five people…
> …The suspect was shot in the leg by an unknown individual and investigators believe this person was acting in self-defense, Sambrano said.
> ...


http://gunssavelives.net/self-defens...as-night-club/

----------


## Weston White

*Watch What Happened When Two Thugs Started a Gunfight With a 74-Year-Old Woman*
Neighbor blames store owner for defending herself against robbers



> A 74-year-old woman came out on top of a gunfight with two criminal thugs after they tried to rob her pawn shop in Springdale, Arkansas this past weekend, but was subsequently blamed by her neighbor for daring to defend herself.


http://www.infowars.com/74-year-old-...riminal-thugs/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

These things have been stopped never a non un-many amount of times, which is doubleplus ungood comrade. Now put your silly dreams away and get ready to hate with me for a spell.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> These things have been stopped never a non un-many amount of times, which is doubleplus ungood comrade. Now put your silly dreams away and get ready to hate with me for a spell.


I need an enigma machine to decipher that sentence.

----------


## Weston White

Another Positive Gun Story You Won’t See on the National Media: 14-year-old protects grandmother by shooting intruder dead




> A 14-year-old boy protected his grandmother from intruders by shooting one of them dead last night in yet another example of a positive gun story that you won’t see reported by the mass media.
> 
> Brothers Isai Delcid and Carlos Delcid attempted to break into a home in southeast Charlotte at around 5pm yesterday when they crept around to the back porch and tried to get in through a window.
> 
> George Wyant’s 14-year-old son confronted the robbers, ordering them to stop and telling them he had a gun. When the intruders ignored him, the boy quickly fired off his grandfather’s Glock 380, killing Isai Delcid while his brother fled the scene.
> 
> Police later arrested Carlos Delcid having quickly tracked him down via his electronic monitor. He was already on probation for breaking into the same house twice in the past four months. According to WSOC-TV, the brothers had a background of criminal behavior and drug issues.

----------


## Weston White

(A few of these pertain to personal defense in general.)

Liquor Store Clerk Pulls Gun on Robber
Teen Mother Kills Armed Intruder, Becomes National Sensation
Maine Man Uses .22 for Defense in Home Invasion
Texas Father Kills Molester During Attack; Is it Justified Defense?
14-Year-Old Boy Shoots Armed Intruder in Home
Mom Disarms Son to Thwart Armed Robbery
LL Cool J Thwarts Home Invasion…With His Fists
Armed Robber Shot Dead by Indy Gun Store Clerk
Woman Uses Nunchucks to Fend Off Ex-Boyfriend
Pa. Man Shoots Armed Robber Distracted by Dog
Indiana Pastor Pulls Gun on Robber
Would-Be Burglar Killed by Homeowner, Neighbor
Liquor Store Clerk Pulls Gun on Robber
Iowa Hostage Kills Fugitive After Prison Escape
Pizza Restaurant Owner Thwarts Armed Robbery
Armed Texas Man Shoots Kidnappers Who Forced Wife to Rob Bank
Liquor Store Owner Pulls Gun on Armed Robber
Texas Man Shoots, Kills Neighbor
Naked Utah Homeowner Holds Burglar at Gunpoint
Wisconsin Marine Stops Assault with Concealed Firearm
Kansas Farmer Kills Fugitive from Iowa
New York Student Uses AR-15 to Stop Home Invasion
Eldery Las Vegas Homeowner Fires Shots; Thwarts Daytime Robbery
http://www.gunsandammo.com/blogs/def...x-prep-center/
87-Year-Old Shoots Man Attacking Pregnant Woman
Utah Clerk Pulls Gun on Knife-Wielding Robber
Elderly Woman Opens Fire on Would-Be Burglar

----------


## Suzanimal

Police: 11-year-old scares intruder away with shotgun




> LAPEER COUNTY, MI (WNEM) -
> An 11-year-old girl used a shotgun to scare an intruder away from their home.
> 
> The 11-year-old was home alone when a vehicle entered the driveway. The individual knocked on all the doors and then forced entry into the residence, the Lapeer County Sheriff's Department said.
> 
> The child hid in a bedroom closet with a shotgun, police said. The bedroom and the closet were eventually forced open by the suspect.
> 
> The 11-year-old aimed the gun at the suspect and the suspect fled from the residence, police said, adding the child was not harmed during the incident.
> 
> ...



Read more: http://www.cbs46.com/story/28004023/...#ixzz3QdgXmYmK

----------


## Weston White

Armed female pizza delivery driver v. Unarmed female pizza delivery driver

----------


## Suzanimal

Texas woman shoots sex offender during attempted burglary




> When a sex offender allegedly tried to break into her home, a Texas woman took action.
> The Tyler Morning Telegraph reports the woman called 911 early Tuesday after shooting and killing Christopher Ray Foster as he was in the process of forcing open her side door.
> Foster, 37, reportedly had a lengthy record and was recently incarcerated for failing to comply with registration requirements. His record includes a 10-year sentence for molesting a 15-year-old girl.
> “Presently, as the result of underfunding and inadequate staffing at the Van Zandt County Sheriff’s Office, homeowners need to take appropriate precautions to protect their families,” Sheriff Michael Ray said. “I will continue to support the law abiding citizens of our community when they are forced to take actions to protect their lives, liberty and property.”
> No arrests were made at the scene. However, the case will be forwarded to a grand jury.
> 
> Read more at http://rare.us/story/texas-woman-sho...L6sqhLzLWxV.99

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Armed female pizza delivery driver v. Unarmed female pizza delivery driver


Not gonna lie: this makes me a just a little grateful to be doing Papa John's installs rather than Domino's.

----------


## Suzanimal

Ga. man who shot robber: 'I just did what I had to do'




> ...
> Don Rogers was breaking a $20 bill at the Turner County gas station Friday when he saw someone holding the clerk at gunpoint while demanding money. Rogers says he pulled his own gun and fired three shots when the robber turned toward him.
> Rogers says, "I just did what I had to do."
> 
> Authorities say two shots hit 18-year-old Devin Burton, who fled in a car but later called 911. He was admitted to a Macon hospital in critical condition.
> 
> 
> Turner County Sheriff Andy Hester says criminals should beware that when it comes to robbing and stealing, "people are tired of it."


http://www.wsbtv.com/ap/ap/georgia/g...d-to-do/nm2zp/

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Shannon Watts is an ignorant twit.


By ignorant twit you mean enemy of the people by supporting abolition of the 2nd amendment, right?

----------


## Ronin Truth

That's certainly not what all of the TV and movie Westerns taught me growing up.

----------


## phill4paul

> Two residents in Glen St. Mary, Florida, turned the tide on seven home invasion suspects by opening fire with an* AR-15* and a 9mm handgun.
> One of the alleged suspects was killed, another hospitalized, and a third was treated and released to police.
> 
>    News4Jax reports the incident occurred around 4 a.m. Sunday when the *suspects kicked in the door, claiming to be from the sheriff’s office.* Three residents were at home at the time, and two responded by opening fire. The resident with the AR-15 estimates he fired 30 rounds by himself.
> 
> Two suspects immediately “crumpled to the floor with multiple gunshot wounds.”
> 
>   The residents then “retreated to another part of the home” and called 911.
> 
> ...


http://www.breitbart.com/big-governm...sion-suspects/

----------

